

Bruce Lee was a programmer - luisobo
http://programmar.io/article/1424657613

======
grizzles
Spoiler: No one photoshopped a keyboard into an iconic Bruce Lee pose photo
for this image. Lazy.

------
CatDevURandom
Bruce Lee was pragmatic.

